

Obamacare Will Suck the Life Out of the Economy - ytNumbers
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101791342

======
sharemywin
Actually it could benefit low wage workers. If they used to have to work 70-80
hours week to hold 2 jobs now they only have to work less than 60 which is a
lot easier to do. That's just right at the poverty line.

